# Has anyone had a one star removed from their rating?



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Has anyone had a one star that was not a fault of their own or was given to them unfairly removed from their rating?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

METRO3 said:


> Has anyone had a one star that was not a fault of their own or was given to them unfairly removed from their rating?


Yes....but only on LYFT.....never on Uber.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I swear a pax could pull a knife on you and their rating would still count with uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> Has anyone had a one star that was not a fault of their own or was given to them unfairly removed from their rating?


Yes.
It was surgically removed with a blowtorch, a rusty scalpel, and an angle grinder...
Should heal if the skin grafts take this time.



METRO3 said:


> I swear a pax could pull a knife on you and their rating would still count with uber


after being deactivated for review uber would give knife wielding passenger Free Rides.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I've had a 3 star removed. Not sure why, perhaps he was repeatedly giving low ratings. He did not speak except to call me an idiot when I stopped at the red dot (address he put in) that was not his hotel. He told me to take him to his hotel. 
Me: which one?
Him: ugh how is it you don't know?
I give one star and report poor attitude to uber. What is strange to me is he gave me a 3 dollar tip.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> I've had a 3 star removed. Not sure why, perhaps he was repeatedly giving low ratings. He did not speak except to call me an idiot when I stopped at the red dot (address he put in) that was not his hotel. He told me to take him to his hotel.
> Me: which one?
> Him: ugh how is it you don't know?
> I give one star and report poor attitude to uber. What is strange to me is he gave me a 3 dollar tip.


I think he tipped you to escape his 1* while he probably makes sure to give you a low rating, at first you could only tip if you rated 5* but now you can tip even after 1* lol


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Had a 1 star removed for a 1 block trip to Walmart. Rider demanded I wait while she shopped. 45 minutes later I ended the trip, contacted support rating excluded for driver abuse..


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Had a 1 star removed for a 1 block trip to Walmart. Rider demanded I wait while she shopped. 45 minutes later I ended the trip, contacted support rating excluded for driver abuse..


Yes Uber does seem to remove bad ratings only if you don't ask for it , They do it when they choose to.

I would have closed the app then drove home or switched to Lyft , I had a guy ask me to drive him around the block to pick food wait then go back which I wasn't even going to refuse ! I could have easily done it but the guy asked me with an attitude as if he knew I was going to decline which pissed me off so I declined anyway the guy got out I drove around the corner then waited for him to cancel lol my hope was he can't request a new ride without canceling mine first and it worked he canceled right away and I got paid the same amount lol


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

When I first started driving, I had a very unattractive woman lie, saying I was hitting on her the whole trip. I wouldn’t have touched that woman even if we were the last 2 people on the planet, responsible for the entire human race.....the human species would have become extinct. Not only did she lie about me hitting on her, she lied about details of the conversation we had while driving. Just flat out, blatant lies. I really was just trying to be friendly to pax and had zero interest in her. I contacted Lyft and they removed the rating....even though I didn’t know at the time, because I was coming from Uber that it was almost gone anyway because of the 100 ride thing.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

emmhope said:


> Yes Uber does seem to remove bad ratings only if you don't ask for it , They do it when they choose to.
> 
> I would have closed the app then drove home or switched to Lyft , I had a guy ask me to drive him around the block to pick food wait then go back which I wasn't even going to refuse ! I could have easily done it but the guy asked me with an attitude as if he knew I was going to decline which pissed me off so I declined anyway the guy got out I drove around the corner then waited for him to cancel lol my hope was he can't request a new ride without canceling mine first and it worked he canceled right away and I got paid the same amount lol


My bad this is a Lyft subforum so I didn't specify that was Lyft.

I was under 500 rides at the time and still wanted to provide a service to the public. I've since learned about Lyft's mandatory discrimination policy.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....but only on LYFT.....never on Uber.


Uber's like, "Sorry, we can't adjust ratings in any way."

"But the app froze. I was trying to rate them 1 star for being a jerk the entire way. I never got the chance to rate them."

"Yea, sorry, we can't adjust ratings in any way."

How convenient - the app crashes whenever I want to give someone a poor rating. It's as if ratings for pax have gotten so bad, new drivers are afraid to pick them up. We must provide continuity by blocking your feedback.

It goes both ways.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> Has anyone had a one star that was not a fault of their own or was given to them unfairly removed from their rating?


Hundreds on lyft



LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....but only on LYFT.....never on Uber.


Once on uber lol


----------

